# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Chimera Samsung: Online Unlock & Read Codes for S9/S8/Etc USA(Fast, Factory solution)

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*Dear Chimera Tool Users, *  *Software version: 17.28.1020 Release date: 24. Apr. 2018  * *Added Unlock Online for T-Mobile Models : *   Galaxy S9 (SM-G960U, SM-G960U1)***Galaxy S9+ (SM-G965U, SM-G965U1)***Galaxy S8 (SM-G950U, SM-G950U)******Galaxy S8+ (SM-G955U, SM-G955U1)******Galaxy Note 8 (SM-N950U, SM-N950U1)******Galaxy S8 Active (SM-G892U)******Galaxy S7 (SM-G930T, SM-G930T1)******Galaxy S7 Edge (SM-G935)******Galaxy Note 7 (SM-N930T)******Galaxy Grand Prime (SM-G530T, SM-G530T1)******Galaxy Core Prime (SM-G360T, SM-G360T1)******Galaxy J3 Prime (SM-J327T, SM-J327T1)******Galaxy J7 Prime (SM-J727T, SM-J727T1)******  *Added Read Codes Online* *procedure :* Galaxy S9 (SM-G9600, SM-G9608, SM-G960U, SM-G960U1, SM-G960W)*********Galaxy S9+ (SM-G9650, SM-G965U, SM-G965U1, SM-G965W)*********Galaxy Tab Active 2 (SM-T395, SM-T395C, SM-T395N)****** *
Added Read Codes Online procedure for Models with New Security (Android 8):* Galaxy S8 (SM-G9500, SM-G9508, SM-G950U, SM-G950U1, SM-G950W)******Galaxy S8+ (SM-G9550, SM-G955U, SM-G955U1, SM-G955W)******Galaxy Note 8 (SM-N9500, SM-N9508, SM-N950U, SM-N950U1, SM-N950W)******Galaxy S8 Active (SM-G892A)****** *
Bugfixes:*  Added LZ4 Support for Fimrware Flash/Compatibility ProcedureImproved Network Repair (QCN) Backup/Restore   _--> All Online service is use the fast, factory algo <--  */**/***:_ _more about the update الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي_

----------

